# Beachy head



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The main parking area (next to the pub, but not their car park) has no barriers & motorhomes can park there (charges) as long as you go in the "marked bays", but if you park back-on overlapping the grass area at the rear, most vans should fit. No charges after 6pm, no signs to say no overnighting / camping / cooking, so an overnight may be possible (not tested, though somebody was parked in a van conversion in one of the sheltered parking bays on 20/11/05). 
National trust car park at Birling gap next to coastguards station & hotel is free at any time, but the gated area to the left has signs saying no camping, and is probably closed off overnight.

Has anybody overnighted here?


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi, we had been at these places in june. There was no problem to overnight on the parkings at beachy head. I also asked in the pub, if we could stay ther for the night. They said, that we could do so.

On the National trust car park at Birling gap we saw two motorhomes preparing for the night. The next morning, the motorhomes stood at another parking an not at Birling gap. So I think, that you can´t stay there for the night.

Franz Peter


----------

